# old gadgets that you still own



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

i was doing some searching today and i came about this thing i have been neglecting for years...







i am currently listening to music that i recorded from the internet on this thing right now  any old gadgets that you neglect?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

The phone in my kitchen is corded.....


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

anyone remember these things?


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

i found this too....this may not be considered a gadget but wow, how technology flies...


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

these are disposable cameras...the one at the top is a picture camera, the one at the bottom is a video recorder camera....they where meant to be thrown away back in the days. some guy posted a way to use them over and over again...so i hacked them and they still work...but old resolution and technology... i can still take pictures with them and upload them in my computer... very rare item, i am sure like 20 people in this world still have these and even i am the only one that have these pair in this modified way...lol







the first camera at top is hard to find even on google....here is a clue... http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/06/11/AR2005061100169.html http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4694922 the video camera can be learned a little about here....


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

now that i think about it, i am the only person in the world hacking those two cameras the way they sit...you can even use google picture search...wow...makes me feel u nique i guess. o.0


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

8MB USB pen drive...WTF







i have "spinrite 6" installed in this old USB stick.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I was gonna post how my ps2 is still sitting on my desk lol, but then I looked at some of these posts...


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

aiptek DV 4500...this old thing, i only "hacked" it by cutting a piece of small plastic that would not allow any further zooming....now that i think about it...i like hacking


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i still have my walkmans and discman. or i did, i may have just recently tossed it out. i know i kept the franklin dictionary and a sony electronic planner (forgot what theyre called).


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

Noca said:


> I was gonna post how my ps2 is still sitting on my desk lol, but then I looked at some of these posts...


my ps2 circuit board with the CPU and the GPU removed...


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

Intel Pentium 133 MHz 66 MHz bus speed....this is the reason i know how many MHz it takes to play a "regular" DVD movie...let me tell you...at least a 500MHz processor..lol...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have eyeshadow from when I was in Japan. Probably got it over 10 years ago. And I have some clothes from there too.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

You should make youtube video about these old gadgets man.. i would watch it for sure. I love old technology. lol @ the 8mb memory stick XD


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

intel celeron 700MHz and it still works just like the 133MHz. 700MHz bus speed 66MHz...etc...http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Celeron/Intel-Celeron 700 - RB80526RX700128 (BX80526F700128).html


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

before blutooth (even today, blutooth is not good quality) this thing i bought so i could play my mp3 portable player or cd portable player in my car....basically you connect this thing to the ear phone plug and you tune your radio station to the same station this thing sends the signal too...i probably used this thing 5 times...i remember costing me 50-60 bucks...lol...


----------



## ion max86 (Jun 23, 2013)

to be continued... please, post your old gadgets too....


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I still have a sega game gear. I'm sure I have other old crap that I won't throw away because "it still works".


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a working Coleco Vision(with a bunch of games) and a bunch of older computer parts. Oh, and a pager too lol.


----------



## Caitlyn (Jul 2, 2013)

I have so much old junk around here. I have my boombox in my room. It's got a tape deck and CD player. There's a VCR with CD recorder in my closet. Not super old, but I've got a iPod mini (the ones with scroll wheel) kicking around in a drawer. My Panasonic Shockwave walkman is around somewhere with all the cassette tapes I used to record songs from the radio on it. I kept a floppy drive that was in my first computer just in case I ever find those old floppy disks around here. I've got some old Nokia phones too. 

I get it from my parents. My mother insists on using a phone we got over 15 years ago. It's corded with a screen display which was very new at the time. My father is even worse. He picks up all sorts of old electronics from yard sales. He still regularly watches VHS tapes.


----------

